# Still growing...... are you ?



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 16, 2005)

I had a good convo this evening with my buddy, Pastor Tony Arnold of Gaithersburg Community Church (http://www.gchurch.org). Tony holds to the WCF and his church is covenantal (infant baptism, communion every sunday, etc...). His church is a member of the Free Church denom. He's also classic (historic) premill (historicist, I believe).

He's always been a good influence on my thinking in the area of theology. We discussed some stuff relating to PD vs CT (Progressive Dispensationalism vs Covenant Theology). The bulk of our convo focused on who is a true jew according to the NT, and similar issues. 

All in all, it was a great convo. He challenged a lot of my thinking, since much of my ecclesiology is still in 'flux' since leaving traditional mainline dispensationalism. As usual, he challenges me with questions which directly poke at my theological stances and possible hidden presuppositions. We discussed some things on hermeneutics tonight as well (though, we'll dig into that convo again later).

I made a comment to him that he agreed with completely, though - you should never be at the same _place_ you were theologically at this time last year. You should've grown in your view of God, salvation, scripture and (possibly) even switched 'camps' to one that's more biblical. While we ended our convo, I told him that I thank him for helping me think and that I hope I never stop 'thinking'. 

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 16, 2005)

That's great Kerry!

As for the comment he agreed with you on, I will have to mull that over for a bit before responding.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm just a carnal Christian!


----------



## Preach (Feb 16, 2005)

Kerry,
You have been on my mind lately and in my prayers. For whatever reason, I've felt God was/is about to convict you of some theological positions. Know that you are loved in the Lord.
"In Christ',
Bobby


----------



## turmeric (Feb 16, 2005)

You're right, Josh, sorry!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 17, 2005)

Semper reformanda!


----------

